# I heard a rumor about NAS. Can anyone verify?



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

A friend who works on the base told me they were going through a lot of cut backs at NAS, and one of them was staffing for patrolling the shore for boaters within 500 ft. Therefore they were going to lift the ban of fishing within 500ft. Can anybody verify this?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump I hope this is true.I never understood why they let over one million visitors from all over the world on base each year to drive around and site see and to visit the museum. But let one local person drive his boat down the beach never steeping foot on dry land and they are ready to throw you under the jail.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

As far as I know, it wasn't enforced this summer. I had the FWC guy mention it, but that was it. I didn't see the grey patrol boats all year, and I fished anywhere from 4 to 6 days a week all summer long byNAS.

I hope they lift the restriction. I can see having restricted areas around the boats and stuff, but it doesn't make since for everything else to be off limits. The base in Mississippi lets people fish pretty much anywhere, and it is running active missions. Isn't P'cola NAS just a training base?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

My uncle is the chief fire fighter out there, and i Heard form him a while back that there were rumors they were going to shut the base down as far as military operations and leave it as a "resort base" for active military. As well as open it to more tourists to visit the museums, forts, and golf courses out there.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

NAS Pensacola is going to be here for awhile with the addition of some Air Force commands from a BRAC closing in San Antonio. I have not seen any of the patrol boats either this year.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

The base has been gradually backing off of the security measures out in place post 9/11 and this is just another part of it 

As for the "resort", not hardly, I've been there 15 yrs and if anything, expect activity to ramp up


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as we are in a "state of war" they will have that buffer. I can't imagine what it is going to stop. BESIDES THERE IS NO GOOD FIHING NEAR THE BASE ANYWAY:angel. The boats may not be out there but there are still security guys in the white trucks that will tell you to leave if you get to close, but not that often, just remember if that guy tells you to go be nice those numbers on the side of your boat will give you away.

By the way thanks to all the guys on that base past, present, and future we owe it all to you:bowdown:usaflag


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as there being no fish.In the past and as recent as a mounth ago i have caught almost everything that swims off the base while on my boat.35# grouper..180# black tip..25#plus kings..white trout ,blue fish,flounder,trigger fish, red snapper,black snapper to mention just a few.I have been chased off a few times but never resulted in a problem.I have seen people fishing off the wall by the turning basin so maybe they ARE:bowdown easeing up on the reg's.:clap


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I heard the same thing. I heard about the cut backs last year. I heard from my co-workers here on base that they pulled in the bouys. But when I was out on the weekend of the 11th there was bouys at the refueling dock, west of sherman. I haven't checked the bouys at the piers lately.

You have seen people fishing on the big peir on Saturdays because they have a fishing tournyment put on as fund-raisers. 10.00 a person and a prize at the end of the day. Weigh in is at 1400 onit starts at 0600.If you are military, active or retired, DOD employee, or dependant then come on and fish.

I on the other hand, fish the piers at evening or night. I have been run off, but not in a long time. When they come by and kick you out, just say ok, thanks and move on. I try my luck and sometimes I am only there for 5 mins before they show up, other times I may not get told to leave all night. 

There are 4CAMERAS there, so your not being as sneaky as you think when trying to get in close. 2 cameras on the bigpier. One looking into the U and one looking out of the U. It is just a matter if the have the manning or the time to bust you or not. Before the fence was put up and before I got my boat. We used to get there before day break and fish until we got busted and told to leave.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess your definition of poor fishing near the base but be related to trying to find a Marlin or something because I've always caught something decent and I'm a strictly shore fisherman. But hey more room for me to fish. Anyway, last tourney of the year coming up in a few weeks


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I went by the areawest of Alleghenny Pier (near the Pipes) a week ago and noticed that the boundary buoys were no longer there. It had been a few months since I went by that area, so I guess storms could have damaged them? If not, why would NAS remove the buoys?


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4CAMERAS there, so your not being as sneaky as you think when trying to get in close. 2 cameras on the bigpier. One looking into the U and one looking out of the U.




There are more than that, and intentionally not obvious. They have spent money recently on CCTV, and its not over yet. They are watching, and recording all activity. Perhaps some patrolling budget dollars have been incorporated to CCTV. I could tell ya where they are, but as they say, "then I would have to kill ya"


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *taosx (10/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Doogiesar (10/23/2008)*
> ...




I was going to say the same thing. There are a lot of cameras...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

There are28 cameras, all recording. All you civilian terrorists need to steer clear of from my private fishing holes unless you want to end up in Guantanamo. :usaflag


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

lol, I am corrected. Thanks for the information. I only saw the 4, but for obvious reasons there would be more. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll fish there ifn's I wants to.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Who cares if there are cameras there. Fishing isn't illegal, so as long as you ain't breaking the law the cameras are a non issue. I'm all for more cameras and no patrol boats!:clap:clap

They took a bunch of buoys out, but not all of them.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess the no fish near the base being in all caps was not clear, ITS WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE, one squinty eye, an elbow.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

A buddy of mine just got ticketed $150.00 for fishing within 500 ft of a pier last weekend so you guys can try your luck too lol.... The MP said there are a total of 30 cameras watching over the pier areas. I don't know if it was true but somehow they knew my buddy was out there lol...


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone else recently got ticketed out there?


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

I got ticketed yesterday day i got a 150.00 fine but the base cop said i could get up to a 500 dollar fine. i know i wont do that again.Plus the fishing sucked only cats there. But i heard about the cams to. if i knew i would not have gone there.back to pickens i go. i woulnt try it if i were u guys.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *troygot2fish (10/27/2008)*I got ticketed yesterday day i got a 150.00 fine but the base cop said i could get up to a 500 dollar fine. i know i wont do that again.Plus the fishing sucked only cats there. But i heard about the cams to. if i knew i would not have gone there.back to pickens i go. i woulnt try it if i were u guys.


Where/who do you have to pay the $150 to? Federal magistrate? Was the base cop in a boat or on shore?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *troygot2fish (10/27/2008)*I got ticketed yesterday day i got a 150.00 fine but the base cop said i could get up to a 500 dollar fine. i know i wont do that again.Plus the fishing sucked only cats there. But i heard about the cams to. if i knew i would not have gone there.back to pickens i go. i woulnt try it if i were u guys.




Where were you? Were you on a boat or did you get off your boat and get onshore? 



I see it like this, if there are no boundary buoys there, how is stupid lil' ol' me gonna know I'm not supposed to fish there?? I fish around the back entrance and the fuel dock and I've never been ticketed...by a person or by a camera that caught me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *troygot2fish (10/27/2008)*I got ticketed yesterday day i got a 150.00 fine but the base cop said i could get up to a 500 dollar fine. i know i wont do that again.Plus the fishing sucked only cats there. But i heard about the cams to. if i knew i would not have gone there.back to pickens i go. i woulnt try it if i were u guys.
> ...


Just like the no fishing within a distance at the Picken's pier, there are signs all along the sea wall and pier that say to stay away at least 500 feet. There are no buoys marking the distance around the Picken's peir. But you can bet that they will write you a ticket.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a call into the Port OP's Officer. When he returns my call I'll get the scoop and post it. Anyone that has any specific questions please post them.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (10/29/2008)*
> ...




Where I sometimes fish, there are no signs or buoys...that includes the fuel dock.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I talked to the man at Port OP's and this is the scoop as I understood it.

They have just replaced all of the exclusion boueys that were missing/removed during hurricain season. The rules have not changed and he knows of no plans to change them. Most of the patroling of the piers and beaches is now done by base security and they don't write citations. If someone doesn't listen to them or is a repeat offender they contact FWC or USCG who can issue citations. The security cameras are there for just that, security. They are not used to write fishing/exclusion zonecitations but if you are considered a security risk that could change.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't get the whole Navy buffer zone thing. They let a million people drive on to NAS every year tosee the museum and cemetary, but they won't let anyonewet a hook within 500' of the shoreline. Oh yeah.....and the samenon-military folks they let on to see the museum can go sit on the sea wall that says "stay back 500 feet".:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

The bouys in the bay on the east side of NASnear NATTC are gone from the entrance to Bayou Grandeto Allegheny Pier..Is that area clear for floundering?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/29/2008)*I don't get the whole Navy buffer zone thing. They let a million people drive on to NAS every year tosee the museum and cemetary, but they won't let anyonewet a hook within 500' of the shoreline. Oh yeah.....and the samenon-military folks they let on to see the museum can go sit on the sea wall that says "stay back 500 feet".:banghead:banghead:banghead


Actually, no you can not go sit on that wall. There are signs on base directing folks that are non-military etc... away from those areas. These signs are nice and big with red flashing lights saying that un-authorized persons are subject to arrest if found in these areas.

These signs are posted everywhere except the Museum area, the cemetery,and Sherman Cove etc... So no a person without a base stickerand proper ID can not be in those areas.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *cubfan (10/29/2008)*The bouys in the bay on the east side of NASnear NATTC are gone from the entrance to Bayou Grandeto Allegheny Pier..Is that area clear for floundering?


cubfan, As I said, I was told they just finished replacing all missing bouys so my guess is that you will find them all back in place next time you look.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *seacapt (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *cubfan (10/29/2008)*The bouys in the bay on the east side of NASnear NATTC are gone from the entrance to Bayou Grandeto Allegheny Pier..Is that area clear for floundering?
> ...


I just fished Portside on NASyesterday and their were buoys out there. But I could not see down the beach to see if they were all the way down to Bayou Grande.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

im all for those buoys!!! i know if a terrorist that is planning on attacking the base see's those buoys he will turn around and go home and wont attack.:letsdrink


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

There are a bunch of new buoys that have been put out in the last few days. They weren't missing from the storm, they pulled them up because they were starting to sink from all of the marine growth.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (10/29/2008)*I don't get the whole Navy buffer zone thing. They let a million people drive on to NAS every year tosee the museum and cemetary, but they won't let anyonewet a hook within 500' of the shoreline. Oh yeah.....and the samenon-military folks they let on to see the museum can go sit on the sea wall that says "stay back 500 feet".:banghead:banghead:banghead
> ...


Okay......I'm retired military with a proper I.D. and a vehicle sticker. I can sit on the wall that says "stay back 500' " and fish, but I still can't fish from my boat on the same strip of water. It's just plain stupid. And it's not like there's anything for terrorists to blow up anyway.


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

u calling me a liar that i got a 150.00 fine i see.u dont have to pay the darn thing. i do. i was just letting people know.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

NOPE I BELIEVE YOU TROYGOT2fish. I just got off the phone with my buddy and it was a base cop who wrote him the ticket. He said him and another boat got ticketed. The Captain of the other boat is named Santee and he was in a 17 ft cape horn.... They both got ticketed at night. He said it was a fat black MP that called them over and cited them. Sorry Seacapt I don't know who misinformed you. MP's give tickets to cars speeding on their base why wouldn't they be able to ticket boats violating their rules?


----------



## broncoholic (Apr 9, 2008)

I also think the zone is a joke. I got run off from the bridge at the main gate a few times. Once I was catching flounder at the rocks in the channel of bayou grande and they said I was on the base side of the channel and had to move. That channel is only about 40 ft wide! What a mess.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *troygot2fish (10/29/2008)*u calling me a liar that i got a 150.00 fine i see.u dont have to pay the darn thing. i do. i was just letting people know.


I don't see where anybody called you a liar?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

what happens if you just dont pay the military ticket? what recourse do they have over a civilian? when i was a sp in the air force the most we could do is detain for civilian authorities unless it was a direct threat against a priority resource. i guess they can ban you from the base. i havent been out there since they closed the boat launch to civilians and thats has been a looong time ago.:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *nextstep (10/30/2008)*what happens if you just dont pay the military ticket? what recourse do they have over a civilian? when i was a sp in the air force the most we could do is detain for civilian authorities unless it was a direct threat against a priority resource. i guess they can ban you from the base. i havent been out there since they closed the boat launch to civilians and thats has been a looong time ago.:letsdrink


This is from the NASP Police Dept. website. 

<SPAN class=style2><TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>The NAS Police Department aggressively enforces all traffic regulations on Federal property. If you receive a traffic ticket on any of the area installations with a MANDATORY court appearance, you MUST appear in traffic court on the date specified on the citation. 

*<U><SPAN style="COLOR: red">Failure to appear will result in the revocation of your base driving privileges. Additionally, military personnel will be subject to UCMJ action.</U>*

If you are a civilian or are non-base connected and receive a Federal Magistrate citation with a MANDATORY court appearance, the court will notify you of the date.

If you have questions regarding traffic citations, call 452-9242</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Fishing inside the boundries is considered trespassing on Federal property. The DOD Police can ticket you or arrest you. They USUALLY give you a warning and write down some information in case they catch you thereagain. They do not have to warn you, they can ticket or arrest you on a first offense. 

On the new bay charts the area is suppose to be listed as restricted, I haven't seen one so I can not confirm that. Ignorance of the law is not an excuse, just remember that. I was reminded it.

I have been caught and warned. I asked a lot of the same questions because I didn't realize I was inside the buoys at the time.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been ran off a few times. 

I just make it a rule of thumb to: 



A) Do not anchor

B) Don't stay long

C) Catch your fish and move on. 



I have caught plenty of nice black snappers, flounder, slot-red, and grouper by idling the boat and bumping for position. 



It's easy enough to drift fish with out creating any problems.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

> *polebenda (10/29/2008)*NOPE I BELIEVE YOU TROYGOT2fish. I just got off the phone with my buddy and it was a base cop who wrote him the ticket. He said him and another boat got ticketed. The Captain of the other boat is named Santee and he was in a 17 ft cape horn.... They both got ticketed at night. He said it was a fat black MP that called them over and cited them. Sorry Seacapt I don't know who misinformed you. MP's give tickets to cars speeding on their base why wouldn't they be able to ticket boats violating their rules?


OK... As I said earlier I talked to the head of Port OP's so now I just got off the phone with base Security. They said the don't write citations for boats in the restricted zone. Period. They also said, as Port OP's said, if there are citations writen it will only be done by FWC or the Coast Guard. Bottom line is that the area is restricted. You shouldn't be there. It's not NAS Pensacola's decision, it's aNavy Regulation for all Naval bases. If anyone insists that they have been ticketed by base police I would like to see a copy so I can get it figured out once and for all.

R/


----------

